# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  ¡Agua va!

## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, aquí os pongo esta noticia que viene en la Verdad de Murcia.
Si ahora que hay reservas, empiezan a gastar como si fuera que no se va acabar, mal vamos para cuando venga el periodo de sequía.


Conceden el máximo volumen legal para regar, el mayor de hace 10 años.

La Confederación desembalsará 400 hm3 aplicando el plan actual, pese a que la demanda real del regadío tradicional es inferior.

El nuevo plan de cuenca señala que las necesidades del regadío tradicional son de 280 hectómetros cúbicos anuales (250 con aguas superficiales). Sin embargo, la Comisión de Desembalses del río Segura decidió el pasado viernes destinar un máximo de 400 hectómetros para los cultivos que no son del Trasvase. ¿Cómo se explica ese desajuste? La comunicación oficial de la Confederación sólo aludió a las necesidades de riego: «La CHS acuerda desembalsar sobre 400 hm3 para el regadío de la Cuenca del Segura en este año hidrológico», especificaba la nota. 


Un portavoz de este organismo explicó ayer que se ha aplicado el plan de cuenca vigente, que prevé 370 hectómetros para atender el regadío tradicional. Otra pequeña parte irá para abastecimientos y el resto para el caudal ambiental del río. Sobre los datos del nuevo plan de cuenca (página 151), que prevé menos caudales debido a la merma de la superficie regable por la desaparición de la huerta a manos de las urbanizaciones de los últimos años, señalaron que oficialmente sólo se puede aplicar el plan vigente. Los regadíos tradicionales abarcan más de 51.000 hectáreas. 


La Comisión de Desembalses está integrada los responsables de la Confederación y los usuarios, especialmente los regantes. A principios de año, y gracias al abundante periodo de lluvias, la Confederación Hidrográfica fijó la estrategia de ahorrar al máximo los volúmenes almacenados en los pantanos de cabecera, que atesoran actualmente 619 hectómetros. Eso pasaba por racionalizar los desembalses para estar preparados ante un próximo periodo de sequía.


Enfado en Hellín por los pozos 

El alcalde de Hellín, Diego García Caro, expresó ayer su «rotunda» oposición a que la Confederación del Segura vuelva a abrir los pozos de sequía. Aseguró que no va a permitir «bajo ningún concepto» que se intente sacar agua del subsuelo para llevarla a otros territorios, cuando «tanto se necesita» en Albacete, informa Efe. Para el regidor, causa sonrojo que la CHS pretenda abrir de nuevo los pozos de sequía «sin ninguna base legal. Además cuando hay 700 hectómetros almacenados», dijo. García Caro ha criticado a los dirigentes de la CHS y los regantes murcianos y ha tachado su política de agua de «egoísta y avariciosa». El Partido Popular de Hellín ha calificado de «canallada» la propuesta realizada por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente.

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20101123.html

Salut ha puesto ya el tema en otro hilo, si los moderadores creen oportuno cambiarlo, hacerlo.
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...6886#post46886
Un saludo.

----------

